# How to import a XML file in an existing project in Finale ?



## Bacbé (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I need to import a XML file from Cubase to Finale in order to write an orchestral score. The problem is that apparently, when I want to import the XML file in my existing project, it automatically open a new project. And, except the staves, there is nothing : no bar or page number, not the first page with its setting, etc. I have to make all that stuff manually.
Do you know if there is a method to open a new project with an score template from Finale, and AFTER import the XML file ? Or "alternative" methodes ?

(sorry for my bad english)

Thank's!


----------



## JT (Jun 1, 2018)

When you import an XML file into Finale it always puts it in a new file. Then if you want to add it to your existing project you can copy and paste it in.


----------



## JJP (Jun 1, 2018)

Copy and paste into your template is the way to go. In some cases, copy and insert is your friend.


----------



## Bacbé (Jun 4, 2018)

Thank you,

I thought of that methode, but it's a little tedious and mainly risky : errors with measures, staves, etc, are easy... It's a shame if there is no easier ways...


----------



## resound (Jun 4, 2018)

In Sibelius there is a plugin that will transfer the tempo/meter map from the midi file into your template which makes it very easy. Does Finale have something like that?


----------



## JJP (Jun 4, 2018)

In Finale, make sure your template has at least as many staves as the XML.

If you select all the staves and measures in the XML, you can copy and then use the Insert command in your template. That should take all the tempos and time and key sigs with it. (I'm assuming you aren't using the filter to exclude anything.)

Usually it helps to have just a one or two-bar template so you don't have to delete bars. It's a little finicky, but once you get the hang of how it works, it can be a pretty quick method.

There are also some plugins and I think *gasp* Finalescripts that can assist depending on what you want to do.

There is no program that does this perfectly because it depends on what you want from the end product. The XML import can't anticipate exactly how you want everything to translate. I also find that different sequencers end up exporting vastly different XML files depending on how they work and their XML implementation. There is always some tedious work to be done.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jun 11, 2018)

I third copying and pasting it into a pre-made Finale template.


----------

